# My Hawaii pics (rural, beautiful)



## Lee (Jun 2, 2003)

I spent a month on the Big Island of Hawaii, a place vastly different from all the commercial resorts everyone is accustomed to. As a matter of fact, it is quite rustic and humble. Things are changing as developers buy land and plan their developments. It's a wonderful place for people to relax and view nature's beauty. The Big Island has 11 climate zones-more than any other place on Earth. It goes from desert to rainforest in minutes.

Enjoy :cheers: 













































































































John Voight?



















old sugarcane road:


















































































Japanese Bon Dance:



















patriotic Aussie lady:










Kailua-Kona:










Divide between wet and dry:










Mauna Kea and Mauna Loa:



















:scouserd:


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

Thanks for sharing... Its quite a strange landscape really... some of those shots look more like Scotland than a tropical island. I presume its because a lot of the land is relatively recent lava flows so not much has managed to grow yet?


----------



## Lee (Jun 2, 2003)

Tubeman said:


> Thanks for sharing... Its quite a strange landscape really... some of those shots look more like Scotland than a tropical island. I presume its because a lot of the land is relatively recent lava flows so not much has managed to grow yet?


Yes, it's very strange, and land is relatively new thanks to the recent lava flows, so not too many tall trees. Also, the green pastures you see are thanks to the cattle that breed there and make it so green and nice.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Cool photos, looks like you needed a drink to steady those hands though Lee 

Some of the landscape looks a bit like the Highlands of Viti Levu, Fiji.

What are the demographics of Hawaii, same as mainland USA or more indigenous people or more East Asians?


----------



## Lee (Jun 2, 2003)

Jonesy55 said:


> Cool photos, looks like you needed a drink to steady those hands though Lee
> 
> Some of the landscape looks a bit like the Highlands of Viti Levu, Fiji.
> 
> What are the demographics of Hawaii, same as mainland USA or more indigenous people or more East Asians?


To fuzzy pictures have to do with the poor lighting, not me shaking 

According to the 2000 Census, 6.6% of Hawaiʻi's population identified themselves as Native Hawaiian, 24.3% were White American, including Portuguese and 41.6% were Asian American, including 0.1% Asian Indian, 4.7% Chinese, 14.1% Filipino, 16.7% Japanese, 1.9% Korean and 0.6% Vietnamese. 1.3% were other Pacific Islander American, which includes Samoan American, Tongan, Tahitian, Māori and Micronesian, and 21.4% described themselves as mixed (two or more races/ethnic groups). 1.8% were Black or African American and 0.3% were Native American and Alaska Native.


----------



## Lee (Jun 2, 2003)

hello


----------



## Lee (Jun 2, 2003)

It looks like Fiji?


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Lee said:


> It looks like Fiji?


In some ways, yes.

Fiji, interior Viti Levu.


----------



## ♣628.finst (Jul 29, 2005)

Mmmm... I hated Hawaii, now I think you posted the best pictures from Hawaii! I realised that Hawaii is not only stupid touristic places--- but also agricultural landscapes! Well done Lee!


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

Fiji and Hawaii are both in the Pacific. That's why they look the same. Beautiful pics Lee. I want to visit Hawaii again. I ve been to Maui.


----------



## Lee (Jun 2, 2003)

Thanks! This is why I do this.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Great pics - I love Hawaii ( saving it for my Honeymoon  )


----------



## myrandge (Aug 23, 2006)

nice pics
thanks!


----------



## Lee (Jun 2, 2003)

thanks!


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

*Hey lee I love how you took the shots. Captures the essence of Hawaii and its beautiful landscapes.
Is poverty worse there than in the mainland? Does it look third world? I have always wanted to know as its so far away and it kind of was the Puerto Rico of America before statehood*


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

this island is a small continente, snow in the mountains (mauna kea/mauna loa) rain florest, flat lands, beautiful....


----------



## Lee (Jun 2, 2003)

joaquin said:


> *Hey lee I love how you took the shots. Captures the essence of Hawaii and its beautiful landscapes.
> Is poverty worse there than in the mainland? Does it look third world? I have always wanted to know as its so far away and it kind of was the Puerto Rico of America before statehood*


The locals are pretty humble, and there are some poor towns. But all in all, Hawaii has a lower poverty rate than mainland USA. Lets not forget that they have alot of rich people, too.


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

Very nice. Bad a bit sad to see, that so much land has been converted in to agricultural pastures.


----------

